# If I cancel HBO, will the HBO shows saved on my DVR disappear?



## davidyal (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm considering cancelling my HBO subscription. Can someone help clarify the following:

1. I have a few old HBO episodes saved on my DVR (non-HD). If cancel HBO, will those saved programs disappear?

2. Are any other saved shows expected to disappear from my DVR.

3. Fast forward 6 months...If I decide to add HBO back to my plan, does this extend my contract?

Thanks for the help.
David


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

1. No, those shows won't disappear.
2. No.
3. I don't know. Don't think so.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

adding channel packages does not affect your commitment.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

There have been posts that shows recorded during freeview weekends get the "searching for authorized content" message after the freeview has ended. I may be that the recordings will remain, you will not be able to watch them.


----------



## booster94 (Feb 3, 2007)

machavez00 said:


> There have been posts that shows recorded during freeview weekends get the "searching for authorized content" message after the freeview has ended. I may be that the recordings will remain, you will not be able to watch them.


I had a similiar situation with shows I recorded off my OTA attenna. After a software update my OTA channels stopped working. I was getting error 750 (I think that was the number). Anyway, I ended up having to re-run satellite setup to fix that issue.

During the time where the OTA channels weren't working I couldn't watch Survivor which I had recorded from OTA. I believe it was the "seaching for authorized content" message or something to that effect.

So it seems regardless if its a premium channel or not, if the channel you recorded it from is no longer available your recording won't work.

Once I fixed my issue and got my OTA channels functional again the recordings worked again.


----------



## RenHoek (May 25, 2006)

machavez00 said:


> There have been posts that shows recorded during freeview weekends get the "searching for authorized content" message after the freeview has ended. I may be that the recordings will remain, you will not be able to watch them.


I'll test this out when I go home. Recorded several episodes of "Weeds" off the Showtime freeview last night.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I think I've had some stuff stay and some stuff become unwatchable, and can't find a pattern to it.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I think I've had some stuff stay and some stuff become unwatchable, and can't find a pattern to it.


That souns like DirecTv for ya.... :lol: You might have to play "Cancelation Rullet" much like "CSR Rullet".


----------



## RenHoek (May 25, 2006)

The shows I recorded during the Showtime freeview this past weekend still play fine.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

RenHoek said:


> The shows I recorded during the Showtime freeview this past weekend still play fine.


And so do the shows I recorded off HBO, Starz, Cinemax, Showtime, etc.

I've never had a show recorded from a premium channel become unwatchable, whether the premium was available due to a "freeview" event or a paid-for subscription.

Heck, it's going to take me months to watch all those films I recorded over the past weekend!


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Thanks for the verification that those recorded shows are still viewable.


----------



## tpetri (Feb 4, 2008)

ThomasM said:


> And so do the shows I recorded off HBO, Starz, Cinemax, Showtime, etc.
> 
> I've never had a show recorded from a premium channel become unwatchable, whether the premium was available due to a "freeview" event or a paid-for subscription.
> 
> Heck, it's going to take me months to watch all those films I recorded over the past weekend!


I don't recall seeing any ads for the "freeview" weekend. Where should I be looking (or subscribing)???

Thanks


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

It was posted on the front page at DBSTalk on June 12.


----------



## d max82 (May 23, 2007)

Sorry to bring up an old thread but this seems quite relevent:

I previously had a monthly subscription to PlayboyTV and prior to cancelling yesterday recorded a few shows. Does anyone know how these are treated with respect to paying for them again? 

Prior to cancelling the showed "You are authorized for this program" in the info screen when selecting such a show from the now playing list, and the purchase price showed $17.99 (the monthly price). However since cancelling that line about you are authorized for this program is gone and each show has a price of 9.99 listed now. this applys to both previously viewed and new titles in the now playing list.

It appears I may have to pay for them individually now, can anyone verify?


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

d max82 said:


> Sorry to bring up an old thread but this seems quite relevent:
> 
> I previously had a monthly subscription to PlayboyTV and prior to cancelling yesterday recorded a few shows. Does anyone know how these are treated with respect to paying for them again?
> 
> ...


The Playboy Channel is a weird unique channel. You can subscribe to it on a monthly basis like HBO, -OR- you can subscribe to it for a couple hours on a PPV-type basis like their other porn channels.

I was under the impression that the only shows previously recorded that became unwatchable after time or cancellation of a package/channel on which the show was recorded were the "PPV-type" shows. (24 hours in the case of a movie)

Has anyone recorded a PPV sports program (boxing, etc.)? Is it still playable?


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

dodge boy said:


> That souns like DirecTv for ya.... :lol: You might have to play "Cancelation Rullet" much like "CSR Rullet".


Rullet......like Mullet? :lol:

J


----------



## crashHD (Mar 1, 2008)

I've heard of mullet, femullet, and skullet, but I got nothin on a rullet


----------



## d max82 (May 23, 2007)

ThomasM said:


> Has anyone recorded a PPV sports program (boxing, etc.)? Is it still playable?


I have with multiple UFC fights and a Boxing PPV as well. No problems or additional charges there.

I had a thought this morning though. If I set the spending limits on the DVR down to $1 per ppv I dont think it will let the recorded title play ifdirectv's system is programmed to charge again.


----------

